# os4 causing problems with IPod touch



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

I updated my IPod touch to the os 4 software and it is causing problems with the battery life. I have read a discussion on i forums and many people are experiencing the same problem.  It seems wi-fi does not close shut off during sleep mode. Some others are posting that you need to disable push notifications.  I charge my battery fully and don't even use it. It stills goes down completely in a small amount of time. Just wanted to give everyone a heads up.


----------



## Cobrastrike (Dec 26, 2009)

My wife was complaining about the same thing. Today she found how to shut down the apps running in the background and she's said it has made a huge difference.
Double click on the brown button, then press and hold the app until it gets wiggly. At the top of the app(s) will be a circle with a red line through it. Press these to close the apps so they aren't still active in the background.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I updated my iTouch a couple days ago.  I turned push to once an hour.  (Does that make sense?)  It's been here at home with WiFi.  It was fully charged this morning and has been sleeping all day.  Lost no battery power.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Duh!  Maybe my mind is more alert (?!) in the morning than later at night.  I don't have my iTouch set up for e-mail.  What with e-mail on my MacBook Pro, iPhone, and iPad -- I don't need another.  So looks like something related to e-mail is what drains the battery in the iTouch.

iTouch was sleeping (not off) overnight.  Still has the full charge.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

It is my understanding that if you press the circle, it removes the app from you pod. Not a problem if it is backed up to iTunes but if not ...?

I have had the opposite with battery life - since the update, mine is lasting longer even with the wifi on. Will do a real test this weekend when I can keep an eye on it but it used to need charging as soon as I got home from work and now it looks like it might last overnight. Can't test it out because I use it as my bedside clock with wifi on and charging - get push for earthquakes -we are still recovering from the 7.2 Easter gift.


----------



## Cobrastrike (Dec 26, 2009)

There are two different circles. The one with the horizontal line will close the app running. The one with the X through it is what deletes the app off your device.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, I'll have to go look. I never noticed that. Maybe because I have a gen 2, 32Kb pod, it doesn't do that? I can't multitask, boo!

Yep, went and checked and all I have is the X inside a circle. Multi tasking is not enough to make me trade up but . . . . .


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I updated my previous iphone before I gave it away to a friend, but boy did the update slow it down.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Haven't found those problems but I am experiencing the same problem with my wi-fi staying connected that they are finding in the iphones.  I have been using my apps to catalog my movie and book collections and after entering the data, I use the google image library to download the cover art. After making a couple of entries I lose my wireless link. When I get out of the app and go to the settings it shows me connected but not recieving a signal. Never had a problem before the OS4 update,


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I haven't heard anything about problems with wifi staying connected. But then I really haven't bothered to keep up on my gripes. No problems with my wifi on my iphone 4


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

I've been having a problem with listening to BlogTalkRadio shows..Live. I can listen to old shows, but not the live ones. I posted about it on my CinchCast page and someone replied saying that the problem was going to be fixed this week! *"The fix for this will be released this week. It only effects IOS 4 "*


----------

